# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  OB Monster

## walwal

Varbut ka interesse?
http://nagi.ee/photos/walwal/sets/298055/

----------


## osscar

Pastāsti lūdzu sīkāk par tiem OB.

----------


## walwal

Some of my equipment: 
Turntable-Garrard 401,The plinth is made from 7 layers of 21 mm Baltic birch. 
Tonearm-Sme 3009 (silver wired), Denon DL-103

CD- Sony 227ESD (modified) 

Amp- selfmade 2A3 (Full music 2A3, output Tango U80 ::  

OB-Monster, consists of Bastanis woofers for sealed cabinets and XTZ SUB AMP1 DSP, RFT L3702 (modified), Altec288B + Le Cleac'h 400Hz horn, BMS 4540nd + Le Cleac'h 1500 Hz horn

Igaunu elfa fooruma loti  gara tema(2 gadu) ja gribi tulkot(google), varu iedot.... man pa latvisk mazliet shvak iznak   ::  

bildes 
http://nagi.ee/photos/walwal/sets/212931/

----------


## walwal

http://www.bastanis.com/pdf/Mandala_cutting_plan.pdf
http://www.xtz.se/uk/products/electronics/sub-amp-1-dsp
http://www.elfafoorum.ee/threads/42093-Monster

Vol.2
http://elektroonikafoorum.com/thread-88.html

----------


## osscar

tnx, 

Although I'm not a fan of the tubes  and  LP but the good job done. How does it sound? what are the parameters? measurements ?

----------


## walwal

man liekas ka skan diezgan normal  ::

----------


## ansius

placebo or the real deal?

man patīk lampu tehnika u.t.t., taču ezotērisku es atstāju baznīcas ziņā, un fizikālai parādībai - skaņai pieeju empīriski.

----------


## walwal

http://www.bmsspeakers.com/fileadmin/bm ... t.data.pdf

http://nagi.ee/photos/walwal/sets/

----------


## ddff

Tumbu vadi, jaacer, ir sildiitie un no bezskaabeklja heksa kvazistabilaa sudraba mono kristaaliem buuveetie? Ar bultinjaam virsuu?


ddff, dievina hi end!

----------


## tornislv

Looks impressive...
However: what difference 7 layers of birch makes when the turntable itself is on not-so-resonant-proof shelf placed?
And, continuing in Yoda language - blue lights from amps does not jedi make
Last one: The large window behind the system do not good acoustics provide

I do not doubt the whole setup sounds excellent, but appropriate room is needed. IMHO.

----------


## arnis

1. nav skaidrs, kas darbina mid/hi sekciju , vai tam ir procesors, pasiivi filtri, vai tie straadaa flat rezhiimaa
2. izejot no 1.- nekorekti mid/hi attaalumi nekaadi neveido viendabiigu pareizu skanju, tur jaabuut palielai nobiidei laikaa / faazee
3. izmantot tik liela rupora laukuma izstarotaaju tuvajaa laukaa nav iisti pareizi- skanja stingri mainaas mainot dislokaacijas vietu telpaa 
4. prieksheejaa panelja izmeers zemajam galam ir ar kaartu par mazu, liidz ar ko pieljauju, ka zemajaa galaa vareetu buut nevis maigs piesitiens bet klusums vai paliela putra
Neredzu arii nevienu tehniski formuleetu / precizeetu meeriijumu, kas kliedeetu manas bazhas ...
Protams, uzbuuveets smuki hiend stilaa, wot tikai diemzheel es neesu hiendists ...

----------


## jankus

> 1. nav skaidrs, kas darbina mid/hi sekciju , vai tam ir procesors, pasiivi filtri, vai tie straadaa flat rezhiimaa
> 2. izejot no 1.- nekorekti mid/hi attaalumi nekaadi neveido viendabiigu pareizu skanju, tur jaabuut palielai nobiidei laikaa / faazee
> 3. izmantot tik liela rupora laukuma izstarotaaju tuvajaa laukaa nav iisti pareizi- skanja stingri mainaas mainot dislokaacijas vietu telpaa 
> 4. prieksheejaa panelja izmeers zemajam galam ir ar kaartu par mazu, liidz ar ko pieljauju, ka zemajaa galaa vareetu buut nevis maigs piesitiens bet klusums vai paliela putra
> Neredzu arii nevienu tehniski formuleetu / precizeetu meeriijumu, kas kliedeetu manas bazhas ...
> Protams, uzbuuveets smuki hiend stilaa, wot tikai diemzheel es neesu hiendists ...


 2. Man pēc bildes izskatās, ka attālums no klausītāja līdz mid un high hornu diafragmām varētu būt diezgan līdzīgs.
3. Istaba tiešām šķiet, ja ne par mazu, tad vismaz par šauru. Spriežot pēc tumbu izvietojuma, varētu padomāt, ka klausītāja vieta ir istabas otrā galā kādu 4 metru attāumā no skaļruņiem.
4. Izskatās, ka īstais zemais gals ir skaļruņiem aizmugurē- kastē. Tas RFT L3702 visticamāk tiek izmantots priekš upper basa un lower midrange.
Ļoti interesē, kādas RFT l3702 skaļruņa modifikācijas ir veicis autors. Pašam mājās mētājas 3 pāri L3702, kam agrāk vai vēlāk gribētu pieķerties..

----------


## jankus

> Tumbu vadi, jaacer, ir sildiitie un no bezskaabeklja heksa kvazistabilaa sudraba mono kristaaliem buuveetie? Ar bultinjaam virsuu?


 He he, pīkstulim vītais pāris. Pie tam pēc skaita tikai viens. Saprotu, ka pīkstulim daudz nevajag, bet nu pats droši vien būtu vilcis vairāk. Pirms kāda laiciņa sāku taisīt akustiskos vadus no 6cat vītā pāra. Pēc iedomātās koncepcijas sanāca tā, ka bizītēs vajadzēja sapīt 54 pārus- sapin 3 bizītes par vienam pārim, tad no 3 tādām bizītēm uzpin vēl vienu "bizīti", un tad no trīs tādām vēl vienu.. Kaut kur līdz pusei vadu pīšanā tiku. Pietrūka pacietības..

----------


## arnis

taatad, 
1. bastanis ir zemajaa galaa sleegtaa kastee ar paaris nenosakaama S izmeera izejas laukumiem , kas izskataas drivera Sd izmeeraa 
2. altec ar 400hz hornu, taatad RFT korekti jaaspeelee liidz kautkur 600Hz 
3. bms ar 1500hz hornu, taatad pareizi buutu, kas tiek kroseets kautkur uz 2500-3000, a to i augstaak, ja konkreetais altec augstaak pavelkaas.
4. RFT 3702 midbass ( uz prieksheejaa panelja ) 

Liidz ar ko mani jautaajumi bija 
2. teemaa --- pie krosa F ap 3K / virs, vilnja garums ar 10cm UN mazaak. par cik altec 288B var speeleet itkaa liidz 12K, tad tikpat labi krosa F var buut VEEL augstaaka ...  Attaalums STARP izstarotaajiem paarsniedz kaa minimums vairaak kaa 1 pilnu periodu, uz aci njemot veeraa pischika izmeerus, izskataas ap 40cm .... DDFF, Kaspich neljaus samelot, ka tas NAV ne tuvu augstaakas klases akustikas piemeers .
Par attaalumu no auss liidz izstarotaajiem-- taa pati teema -- nu nevar viennoziimiigi meeriit/ veerteet tikai peec taa , jo arii pieliktie horni kautkaadaa meeraa maina izstaroto signaalu laikaa un attieciibaa pret faazi tas nesanaak lineaars frekvenchu diapazonaa , liidz arko seko taalaak--->
te buutu jaabuut kaa minimums paaris korektiem meeriijumiem liidzi, ka tuvajaa laukaa shaadus lietojot, konkreetie driveri summeejas un veido viendabiigu AFL bez veeraa njemamaam faazu nobiideem/ kropljiem , kaa krosu joslaa, taa pashu izstarotaaju joslaas . Ja taadu nav, un neviens tos neprasa, atljaushos piemetinaat, ka audiofiili, kas juusmo par shiim kasteem , nemaz nav apveltiiti ar TIK kolosaalu dzirdi, kaadu vinjiem piedeevee 
Ir izveeleeti viena razhotaaja horni, bet vai ir peetiits , kaa konkreetie horni sader ar konkreetajiem draiveriem ? kautkaadi absoluuti thd meeriijumi konkreeti izmantojamajaas joslaas ? jeb tikai panjemts smukukam, ar tekstu- audiophile horns ? 

Bastanis woofers for sealed enclosure, bet izskataas, ka ir iedabuuts kastee, kurai ir izejas/ veidojas ports, uz nezinaamas F ar nezinaamu Q -- vai tad TAS ir Open Baffle ???? ( 1. punkts ) 

Ok, var jau man paarmest, ka es netaisu OB, ka man vispaar nav nekaadu projektu ko paraadiit, no otras puses -- no otras puses -- gribeetos kaa minimums REDZEET , cik pareizi un preciizi tas skan, un peec tam lai audiofiili domaa ....
PS-
par 3702 modifikaacijaam. taa TS parametri variee apmeeram shaadi - Fs ~60hz, Qts 0,5-0,6. Vas ~100, pie kaa mms sastaada aptuveni 70-80 gramus . NU, es teikshu, ka paaris pat jaunaakiem ( no shodiens viedoklja veci ) electrovoice ir midbasi uz 45-50 gramiem, kas pienjemu, autoram varbuut neliksies buutiiski, bet nu idejiski, neizskataas, ka tie 3702 buutu vieglaakie un aatraakie upper bass, ko ielikt ieksh OB . Turklaat Fs paaugsta, means, zemaak par kaadiem 80-90hz jau tos nemaz nedriikst darbinaat. idejiski-- taapat-- 100hz vilnja garums 3,4 metri, bet attaalums mazaakajai sienai  liidz rear side iissavienojumam ~ 30-40cm ...
Es teiktu, ka vieniigaa modifikaacija ko var/ vajag veikt ar 3702, ir nodziit lejaa fs, bet tam ir 2 celji, 1 no kura-- akustiskaas masas palielinaashana absoluuti nepieder pie audiofiilu, pat ne audiomaanu prioritaateem konkreetajaa  izmantojamajaa frekvenchu apgabalaa ...... ( ceru ka audiofiili saprot, kaapeec ) 
Otra modifikaacija -- skalji Jankusam neteikshu, varbuut ka pasham radiisies/buus doma/ ideja , kaa to izdariit
PSS- ja kastes ir novietotas ar saaniem pie sienas tas noziimee, ka bastanis woofera puse no izejas laukuma aizsedzas, un veidojas diezgan nepaarprotams 4th order bandpass, kursh, atljaushos apgalvot, nebuus uz zemaakas frekvences par 40-50hz , liidz ar ko ....  ::   ::   :: 

Nju un beigaas --- suba ampa dsp specifikaacija ierullee 
High-Pass Filter – frequency 80 - 250Hz in 1 or 10 Hz steps, slope 12 or 24dB
Low-Pass Filter – frequency 10 - 40Hz in 1 Hz steps, slope: 12 or 24dB
•Phase - 0-180 degrees in 10-degree steps, frequency coupled to the high-pass filter  --- mums te ir aparaats uz kursh griezh faazi konkreetai frekvencei ???



> bass itkā varētu būt šis te:
> http://nagi.ee/photos/walwal/17279911/in-set/212931/
> 
> tikai pats Bastani to kasti ir citādi veidojis un skaļrunis vertikāli.


 Un tas pasiivais filtrs, ko atradu bildees ----- nu bet tur tak nekaa nav, ne Z korekcijas, ne pischikiem kaadas AFL korekcijas , nekaa --- prasti 2 kaartas filtri ...

----------


## tornislv

bass itkā varētu būt šis te:
http://nagi.ee/photos/walwal/17279911/in-set/212931/

tikai pats Bastani to kasti ir citādi veidojis un skaļrunis vertikāli.

----------


## jankus

> taatad, 
> 1. bastanis ir zemajaa galaa sleegtaa kastee ar paaris nenosakaama S izmeera izejas laukumiem , kas izskataas drivera Sd izmeeraa 
> 2. altec ar 400hz hornu, taatad RFT korekti jaaspeelee liidz kautkur 600Hz 
> 3. bms ar 1500hz hornu, taatad pareizi buutu, kas tiek kroseets kautkur uz 2500-3000, a to i augstaak, ja konkreetais altec augstaak pavelkaas.
> 4. RFT 3702 midbass ( uz prieksheejaa panelja )


 2. Neesmu apskatījies tā Altec spec., vai tiešām mid-horn draiveris var aizvilkt līdz tiem 400 herciem, ja tiek tiek taisīts 400Hz rupors? Līdz tiem 600Hz gan jau RFT velk- diezgan paaugstu viņš spēlē, cik esmu novērojis.. Jāsaka, gan, ka pie 15 collām uz 600Hz jau vajadzētu arī izpausties zināmai virziendarbībai..

To pischiku gan jau, ka bija nolicis tik tālu no midrange horna tamdēļ, lai midrange horns nebūtu tam pischikam priekšā.
Jā, cik pats arī zinu TS parametri L3702 viņam ir tādi, kādus esi minējis, kas man arī līdz šim ir liedzis uztaisīt atvērto kasti, lai tos pamēģinātu, jo, izkskatās, ka tiem vairāk piemērota būtu fāzinventora kaste uz kādiem, ja pareizi atceros, 230 litriem.
Par to attālumu līdz sienām arī taisnība- vismaz man, kad spēlējos ar saviem Open Baffle, sev vistīkamāko skaņu panācu, noliekot vairogus no aizmugurējās sienas apmēram 2m attālumā. Te nav pat pus metrs. Nu ko, nevar jau puisim pārmest to, ka istaba nav tik liela kā gribētos..
Attiecībā par RFT Fs pazemināšanu arī esmu daudz domājis. Nezinu gan tikai kā to īstenot. Vienkāršākais veids, droši vien būtu piesūcināt skaļruņa piekari ar spirta vai tamlīdzīgu sķīdumu, padzenāt pāris dienas to skaļruni uz kādiem 40Hz, vēl piesūcināt, tad nosmērēt ar kādu lateksam līdzīgu vielu. Jautājums tikai, cik ilgi tas skaļrunis pēc tam turēs.. Otrs, vislabākais risinājums, par kuru baidos, vai ir vērts jautāt tam pašam Volodjam- nomainīt skaļruņa piekari uz, piemēram, ādas, gumijas vai zamša, tādā veidā panākot Fs pat varbūt 25Hz. Kā noprotu RFT L3702/3701 vienīgā atšķirība no L3711/3712 jau arī ir tā, ka pēdējiem piekare ir, ja nemaldos, gumijas. Līdz ar to arī Fs uz pusi zemāks..
Vai es, Arni, pareizi uzminēju otro modifikāciju, vai arī ir 3. variants?
Pēc bildēm izskatās, ka walwal ir noņēmis tam RFT arī "piļņiku". Nez vai tas ir izdarīts speciāli?

----------


## arnis

ar to spirtu buus taa, ka taa piekare ir piesuucinaata vienmeeriigi ruupniicaa. darot to pasham, piesuucinaajuma mazinaashana manupraat var dot pavisam preteeju efektu, ka piekares spriegojums dazhaadaas vietaas ir dazhaads, radot papildus lokaalas rezonanses  kaa minimums. gumijas piekare -- veidos smagaaku akustisko masu , pieljauju arii, ka konkreetais difuzors nav taadai slodzei paredzeets un pliisiis pat pie nelielaam jaudaam. , liidz ar ko atkal sanaak --- smagaaks/ izturiigaaks difs -- leenaaks driveris, suudiigaaka impulse.... nez -- arii nebuus labi ...
Altec noraada 500hz, bet ne par to staasts. 400hz horns akustikas expertiem noziimee horna korektu lietoshanu bez kropljiem vismaz 1,5-2x . Par virziendarbiibu uz 600hz -- nu, taa buus saliidzinoshi maza/ diezvai ir veerts njemt veeraa . ja buutu runa par 800-1K, tad jaa -- pavisam slikti.
Par RFT piljnjiku - jaa, ieguvis 1-2 gramus vieglaaku difuzoru un palielinaajis thd un lokaalas paraziitiskas rezonanses kas rodas deelj difuzora stipriibas samazinaashanas

----------


## walwal

Pirms Monster bija tads projekts
http://nagi.ee/photos/walwal/sets/213383/
ari nemaz nebi tik slikti
ka un kapec LeCleac'h
http://www.azurahorn.com/
http://freerider.dyndns.org/anlage/LeCleach.htm

----------


## arnis

varbuut es esmu galiigs zaabaks ? 
cilveeks vienaa procesoraa atradis kautkaadu kropli meandraa un tagad piedzen peec taas savus pischikus un image kljuust astonishing ? 
Un tikai taapeec, ka tas cilveeks taa ir dariijis, taapeec teemas autors ir njeemis un pircis shii cilveeka razhotos hornus ?? 
palabojiet luudzu mani, ja es ne taa sapratu ...

----------


## walwal

LeCleac'h horn  skaitas patreiz vis labakie.  Un ja runasim par maniem, tad mani horn ir izgatavoti Igaunija.
http://nagi.ee/photos/walwal/sets/242455/
http://nagi.ee/photos/walwal/sets/208145/

----------


## arnis

nu labi, skaitaas, bet kautkaada tehniska informaacija ir par tiem ? 
kautkaadas virziendarbiibas/ direktivitaates/ polar pattern , waterfall ..... ? jeb tie ir domaati nevis tehniski domaajoshiem audiomaaniem bet gan audiofiiliem, kuriem pietiek ar vaardu- vislabaakie ?? 
vai ir kaada rezulteejoshaa liikne afl / phase shim OB kur vareetu redzeet, ka taa kaste arii skan taa, kaa vinjai buutu jaaskan ???
PS--- shis joprojaam paliek aktiivs, varbuut kaads var paliidzeet , autora nostaaju es tagad zinu ... 



> varbuut es esmu galiigs zaabaks ? 
> cilveeks vienaa procesoraa atradis kautkaadu kropli meandraa un tagad piedzen peec taas savus pischikus un image kljuust astonishing ? 
> Un tikai taapeec, ka tas cilveeks taa ir dariijis, taapeec teemas autors ir njeemis un pircis shii cilveeka razhotos hornus ?? 
> palabojiet luudzu mani, ja es ne taa sapratu ...

----------


## walwal

Google help

----------


## arnis

paga, wal wal ---
vai ir kaada rezulteejoshaa liikne afl / phase shim OB kur vareetu redzeet, ka taa kaste arii skan taa, kaa vinjai buutu jaaskan ???
es tak TEV to prasu, jo Tu tak tos esot taisiijis, ne ???

----------


## jankus

> nu labi, skaitaas, bet kautkaada tehniska informaacija ir par tiem ? 
> kautkaadas virziendarbiibas/ direktivitaates/ polar pattern , waterfall ..... ? jeb tie ir domaati nevis tehniski domaajoshiem audiomaaniem bet gan audiofiiliem, kuriem pietiek ar vaardu- vislabaakie ?? 
> vai ir kaada rezulteejoshaa liikne afl / phase shim OB kur vareetu redzeet, ka taa kaste arii skan taa, kaa vinjai buutu jaaskan ???


 Njā, būtu interesanti, ja būtu uzrādīti kādi mērījumi.. Kaut gan, ja nepareizi izsakos, lai kāds mani pielabo- OB tā nenomērīsi AFR kā ierasts hi-fi tumbām- 1m vai pat pus metra attālumā, jo jāņem vērā ir tas, ko dod dipols. Kad mēra līkni, tad vismaz man ir ieteikuši, mikrofonu likt vietā, kur būtu jāsēž klausītājam, pie tam abus vairogus vienlaicīgi. Arī parastajām akustiskajām sistēmām, piemēram, 3 metru attālumā, kur varētu būt klausītāja sēdvieta, AFR līkne varētu stipri atšķirties no tās, ko iegūsti 1m vai pus metra attālumā, it īpaši parastā istabā, kur to mūziku arī parasti klausās. Pat Troels Gravesen pēdējā savā OB projektā nedaudz vairās ielikt AFR mērījumus, kaut gan laikam kaut ko ir tomēr ielicis. Vismaz savus OB mērīju, mikrofonu liekot vietā, kurā vajadzētu sēdēt- apmēram 3 metru attālumā un no signāla ģeneratora palaižot signālu uz abiem vairogiem vienlaicīgi..
Katrā ziņā- OB= sliktāka AFR līkne kā varētu sagaidīt no hi-fi AS..

Te gan- AS ar 4 skaļruņiem, no kuriem gan vienu tā īsti varētu saukt par atvērtā tipa skaļruni- RFT..

----------


## arnis

paga paga jankus , nejauc mushas ar zilonjiem. OK - es saprotu , ja ir augsta kaste, tad 1m attaalumaa sanaak pret piikstuli 50 graadi, un 1,5 m attaalums utt-- ok, jaa, ir jaameera taalaak , BET --- par kaadiem dipoliem tu runaa ? Hi section- prasts rupors Mid section- prasts rupors Mid-Lo section- prasts driveris bez noformeejuma, kur puse signaala iiissavienojas zemajaa galaa. Shiim komponenteem kaa likums klausiitaaja vietaa buutu krosa frekvencees jaasummeejas. Tb, taadaa vietaa, kur meeriijuma punktam un OB izmeeram nav ietekmeejoshas noziimes. Ok, lai buutu 3 metri. pat tajaa 2-3 metru attaalumaa meerot, shiim lietaam uz krosa F ir jaabuut kaartiibaa. ja nav, tad nebuus arii 10 un 15 metru attaalumaa kaartiibaa. un taa IR lazha. jautaajums-- KAA, uz KAA baazes tad taisa tos pasiivos filtrus, kas pilsonim uz koka platiites salikti ? Pofig dim, sareekjina kautko un piljii iekshaa ??? prieksh tam ir mikjis, un darbs-- piedziit attaalumus/ mikrofaradus, milihenrijus ...
Ok, shis NAV veel ideaalaakais piemeers, bet - pischiks

mids

Summa

Kaa minimums, shaadam DIY projektam

----------


## jankus

> paga paga jankus , nejauc mushas ar zilonjiem. OK - es saprotu , ja ir augsta kaste, tad 1m attaalumaa sanaak pret piikstuli 50 graadi, un 1,5 m attaalums utt-- ok, jaa, ir jaameera taalaak , BET --- par kaadiem dipoliem tu runaa ? Hi section- prasts rupors Mid section- prasts rupors Mid-Lo section- prasts driveris bez noformeejuma, kur puse signaala iiissavienojas zemajaa galaa. Shiim komponenteem kaa likums klausiitaaja vietaa buutu krosa frekvencees jaasummeejas. Tb, taadaa vietaa, kur meeriijuma punktam un OB izmeeram nav ietekmeejoshas noziimes. Ok, lai buutu 3 metri. pat tajaa 2-3 metru attaalumaa meerot, shiim lietaam uz krosa F ir jaabuut kaartiibaa. ja nav, tad nebuus arii 10 un 15 metru attaalumaa kaartiibaa. un taa IR lazha. jautaajums-- KAA, uz KAA baazes tad taisa tos pasiivos filtrus, kas pilsonim uz koka platiites salikti ? Pofig dim, sareekjina kautko un piljii iekshaa ??? prieksh tam ir mikjis, un darbs-- piedziit attaalumus/ mikrofaradus, milihenrijus ...


 Arni, laikam pa to laiku, kad Tu jau rakstīji savu postu, es savējo jau nedaudz pielaboju, atzīstot to, kas šis jau, ja tā varētu teikt, ir OB tikai par 1/4 daļu..
Cik esmu iepriekš jau redzējis walwal darbus, nu jāsaka, ka pēc skata izskatās iespaidīgi.. Gribētu gan dzirdēt vai tik pat iespaidīgi izklausās.. Gribās cerēt, ka gan jau ka puisis ir diezgan pieredzējis un zinošs šajās lietās, tik valodas barjera liedz viņam saprast mūsu teikto un uzrakstīt ko sīkāk.. Nez, varbūt šajā tēmā vajadzēja mēģināt komunicēt angliski vai krieviski..?

----------


## arnis

Jankus 
Es speeju noveerteet, ko cilveeks ir izdariijis , jaa- taa ir MAAKSLA. ir smuki. Jaa, jaapiekriit, audiofiili ir maakslinieki
ES neesmu audiofiils, es esmu audiomaans. Ok, es neesmu tik pesimistisks kaa DDFF un nerunaaju par sudraba monokristaaliem, bet gribeetos saprast, ar kaadu jeegu, un uz kaada pamata shiis kastes tiek taisiitas. Es nenoliedzu, ka KONKREETAIS BMS pischiks uz jaudaam liidz 1-3W vareetu skaneet baigi OK, bet ne jau par to ir staasts. daudzko var dariit smuki, bet vai tam ir kaada akustiska jeega....
Redz, situaacija kaada --- cilveeks sho pats nav taisiijis, bet kopeejis. Zinaamu apsveerumu deelj pischiku pavirziijis 1 vai 2 cm taalaak. Da, kaada starpiiba..
Tikai --- starpiiba ir mezhoniiiiga. Ja peec tam audiofiils to nedzird, tad es saku, ka cilveekam nav taadas ausis , lai vareetu sevi deeveet par audiofiilu
Lai nebuutu tuksha muldeeshana - 
sheit 2 varianti, vienaa no tiem hi section paarvietots par +3cm, skatiit ap krosa zonu 2K

----------


## walwal

Es saprotu latvisk, cik  man vajag.   ::  
Interesant lasit ko jus doma. Bet sikak es par Monster netaisos rakstit. Jums seit tapat ir par ko domat, apgalvot... Mans Monster iznac tads ka jus redzat. Jus variet uzbuvet labaku.
RFT spele normal(OB) lidz 50Hz, un tad krit.
Bastanis 18”basnieks+XTZ SubAmp
patreiz:
31,5 Hz-9,0db
40Hz-9,0db
50Hz-3,0db
63Hz-3,0db 
Kadreiz es nopirksu
http://www.xtz.se/uk/products/mearureme ... m-analyzer
vares labak noregulet.
Jums seit ipasi nepatika RFT. Jus varat kautko labak piedavat prieks OB(15”)????
Ka es pirku 18” basniekus no Bastanis,mes runajam diezgan daudz par manu sistem.
Robert Bastani gan nebij tads pessimists ka jus:
Hi Valdo,
 
wow, you truely have a selection of rare and very nice gear!!
 
The Garrad 401 is very nice, maybe you can add a power- supply from Dr. Fuss and a bearing from Martina Schöner (Loricraft) later. 
 
Your 2A3- amp looks very good, the Tango opt`s also are very good - probably you also use good parts and quality coupling caps inside!? Are the tubes TJ globe shape types?
 
Drivers: The RFT is excellent, the Altec 288B is a legend (24Ohms- type, do i remember right?), the BMS tweeters are very good, too - and the Le Cleac`h horns also are fine - an exquisite combination! You now like to fill up the bottom end with the active powered 18" dipole woofers, that`s a good thing, probably the Dsp- function of the XTZ amp is not needed...
Doma ka jums ar interesnts paskatities ko viens traks igauns uzbuvejs  ::

----------


## ddff

Tas tieshaam ir interesants projekts un taa to jaauztver.
Domaju, ka tehniskie parametri shajaa kontekstaa ir sekundaari.


ddff

----------


## jankus

> Es saprotu latvisk, cik  man vajag.   
> Interesant lasit ko jus doma. Bet sikak es par Monster netaisos rakstit. Jums seit tapat ir par ko domat, apgalvot... Mans Monster iznac tads ka jus redzat. Jus variet uzbuvet labaku.


 Sveiks, 
Nu ja tas ir "firmas" noslēpums, tad jau nu- protams. Sīkāk jau arī nemaz nevajag, vismaz priekš manis ne. Man jau nav ne Bastanis vūferis, ne Altec, ne tas pīkstulis, un arī tuvākajā laikā netaisos pirkt.
Interesēja, ja Tu varētu sīkāk pastāstīt par RFT L3702, jo tie man ir 3 pāri. Arī ir bijusi ideja ielikt to H-frame vai kaut vai uz tā paša OB. Ļoti populāri taču ir Eminence vūferi, piemēram, DeltaLite, kas nebūt pat nav dārgi. Vai Tu domā, ka RFT ir labāks par, piemēram, Eminence Deltalite 2515? Vai biji mēģinājis samazināt RFT vūferim Fs? Vai izdevās? Ko tieši Tu izdarīji ar RFT vūferi- pēc bildes nevarēja saprast vai piekare ir nomainīta? RFT L3702 difuzors jau parati ir pelēkā krāsā. Šis ir melns. Vai krāsots vai nomainīts pret kādu citu?

----------


## arnis

Eminences 15'' wooferi ir vieniigie no PRO ( PA ) segmenta, kuriem shodien ir saliidzinoshi viegls Mms un saliidzinoshi augsts Qts, no taada viedoklja, jaa , tos var likt ieksh OB, njemot veeraa ka front panelja laukuma izmeeri ir *MUST HAVE* 
nee, es jau neko nesaku, es nesaku, ka ir slikts gear. jaa, taa ir maaksla, bet es esmu piekasiigs ciparnieks, kursh negrib klausiities skanju neiesleegtu, tikai paskatoties ... Un taapat muusu smadzenes uzreiz ieraugot taadu gear, iesleedz vajadziigos EQ/ delay, lai par to aparaatu negribeetos slikti izteikties .... 
Cik taalu tas ir no reaalaas skanjas, taadas, kaa konkreets SACD ierakstiitaajs to bija domaajis, paliek atklaats jautaajums   ::

----------


## walwal

jankus-RFT3702
sensitivity ca 97dB
Qts-ca 0,5
vajadzetu lielak sensitvity un Qts
cik es esmu meklejs neesmu neko labak atrads. Nujah ir vel vecie tesla aro 932,934.
Loti grut atrast.

----------


## arnis

wal wal --
aatrumaa paarskrienot pasaulee zinaamai driveru datubaazei, atradu 
Eminence Delta-15 ( ne A, ne PRO versijas ) 
Izlaista 2002. gada septembrii, 
parametri- Qts 0,5 Fs = 40Hz , Mms = 55 grami Open baflei pat vairaak piemeerota nekaa RFT. 
Par juutiibaam runaajot, tu tachu kaa izgliitots akustiku dizaineris noteikti zini, ka SPL , nemainot paareejos parametrus, nosaka 3 lietas 
1. izstaroshanas laukums ( lai mums buutu 15'' ) 
2. magneeta speeks ( magnetic flux ) 
3. kustiigaas masas daudzums ( mazums ) 
Shajaa gadiijumaa --- Jo lielaaks magneetspeeks, jo augstaaka juutiiba, BET zemaaks Q. Jo mazaaks magneetspeeks, jo augstaaks Q, bet mazaaka juutiiba. Liidz ar , ir KAUDZE veco Electrovoice driveru, kuriem references juutiiba ir 102dB, bet tiem Q~ 0,25-0,3 , kas open baflei nav iisti korekti, lai neteiktu vairaak .... Par kustiigo masu runaajot --- RFT driverim ir 70 grami, protams, ka gan EV gan Delta-15 ar saviem 50/55 gramiem buutu jaabuut nedaudz preciizaakiem . Protams, tur var buut arii kaudze citu aspektu, kaapeec taa nav, bet nu tas taa ..... 
Veel par taam juutiibaam -- taa kaa OB parasti, labo, ja kljuudos, izmanto ap 1-5W robezhaas, tad iisti nav starpiibas, vai driverim juutiiba ir 96,8dB jeb 97,5dB jeb 98,9dB ....
PS- veel- Eminence Beta-15
Fs- 38Hz 
Mms- 60 grami 
dB [ ref] - 95,6dB ( razhotaajs gan noraada 98 ) 
Qts- 0,58 
Bet es saprotu, kungi ( un manaa balsii ir neliels aizvainojums ) , SHIE driveri audiofiilu sabiedriibaa nav ne legjendaari, ne populaari ...tiem nav ne veestures, ne pievienotaas veertiibas .......

----------


## jankus

> jankus-RFT3702
> sensitivity ca 97dB
> Qts-ca 0,5
> vajadzetu lielak sensitvity un Qts


 Nu jā, es tieši par to Qts brīnos.. 
Par Qts un akustiskajiem noformējumiem, jēdzīgākais, ko esmu atradis ir rakstiņš: http://www.sat-infa.net/forum/index.php ... =174&st=20
Tur teikts, ka pareizāk būtu skatīties, cik liels ir Fs/Qts dalījums.
Ja Fs/Qts sanāk lielāks par 30 un mazāks par 50, skaļrunis ir piemērots atvērtam noformējumam
Ja Fs/Qts no 50 līdz 85- slēgtā kaste
Ja Fs/Qts no 85 līdz 105- fāzinventors
Ja Fs/Qts lielāks par 105- bandpass

Ja apskatam RFT, tad tam sanāk 60/0.5=*120* tb līdz atvērtajam noformējumam tam skaļrunim ir tālu kā līdz mēnesim, ja pieturas pie šīs metodikas. Neesmu gan atradis apstiprinājumu, ka šī metodika būtu pareiza vai arī kļūdaina..

Par tiem Eminence, Arni, nesaki vis, ka tie audiofīlu sabiedrībā nav ne leģendāri, ne populāri. Ja pameklē internetā DIY konstrukcijas, teju vai katrai otrajai konstrukcijai basa galā ir vai nu Eminence Alpha vai arī Deltalite. Tā kā var teikt, ka Eminence jau tagad ir gan leģendāri, gan populāri.  :: 
Tiesa gan, ja RFT L3702 var paņemt par Ls25 gabalā, tad Deltalite jau ar visu shippingu gan jau sanāk ap Ls100. Kaut gan, šajā projektā, neapskatījos gan tiem skaļruņiem cenas, bet tās pavisam noteikti nav daždesmit latu par skaļruni. Tā kā cenas ziņā šo tumbu autoram droši vien būtu bijis viens pīpis vai ņemt basinieku par Ls25 vai par Ls100.

----------


## jankus

> Par tiem Eminence, Arni, nesaki vis, ka tie audiofīlu sabiedrībā nav ne leģendāri, ne populāri.


 Njā, tās daudzās konstrukcijas uz Eminence, ja nu vienīgi neskaitās tāds "high end".  :: 

Tāpēc arī ļoti interesē vai kāds ir salīdzinājis to pašu RFT un Eminence?

----------


## kaspich

piedodiet, piedodiet.

pat neieglubinoties:
Fs ir ABSOLUUTA meervieniba
Qts ir realtiiva meervieniiba.

kaa vispaar var daliit absoluutu ar realtiivu?

ok, dalam cm ar db, u.t.t.

ok, es gribeeshu subu ar Fs 20hz, un basu ar Fs 60hz, man ko - mainaas teorija, jeb Qts vajag 3X savaadaaku???????????

par to megaskandu neizteikshos - saakam ar oma likumu, peec gada - turpinam ar akustikas pamatlietaam..

luudzu, atspaardiet mani.. nervi vaaji, rokas nespeej notureeties biksees.

iedzeeru kolu.
taatad: jebkura noformeejuma [OB, CE,..] viskorektaakaa PAAREJAS raksturliikne un AFR forma Fs vietaa buus pie Qts=0.7
ja qts<0.7, zudiis atdeve [buus audiofiiliskaaka paarejas raksturlikne], ja qts>0.7, tad AFR buus pumpa, buus drankjiga paarejas raksturliikne.

nu luuk - ieliekam katru skaljruni tajaa noformeejumaa, kuraa paredzeets. skatam rezulteejosho Qts un Fs noformeejumaa. un tad veertejam.

panjemam [tupa] to formulu.
Fs=100Hz, Qts= 0.5
bandpass [piedevaam jebkaads]?  ::

----------


## arnis

Jankus, ;ai arii neesu audiofiils, es tak redzu, kaads sabiedriibaa ir noskanjojums pret veciem kinapiem, ljenjingradieshiem , teslaam, un visaadiem citaadiem briinumiem, kuriem liidz preciizai skanjas reprodukcijai ir tikpat taalu kaa liidz meenesim. tas ka krievu laikos par to juusmojaam -- nu -- krievu laikos arii bija 3 saldeejumi un 2 desas .... 
jaa, esmu redzeejis paaris interesentus vaacijaa, kas eminenci liek OB, bet pilniigi pienjemu, ka vinji neskan tik interesanti kaa tie vecie, jo tiem vareetu buut mazaaks THD procents un lielaaka linearitaate, liidz ar ko tie vareetu skaneet preciizaak, bet aukstaak, ne tik subjektiivi patiikami un silti .... 
paaris gadus apaklj viens vecs 15'' kinap patraapiijaas, neatceros kautkaads 2A-numuru neatceros, da vinjam tak gandriiz visaa izmantojamaa diapazonaa summaarais thd uz 1w paarsniedza 0,8%. Tas tachu ir vaajpraats. Ja videejaam hifi kasteem tas svaartaas 0,1-0,3%, bet hi-endam vispaar buutu jaabuut zem 0,1 ...

----------


## walwal

Es saciju ka ir diezgan grut atrast labako variant. Protams ka RFT nau vienigs, ko var izmantot. 
Un vai nu Eminence Delta-15  ir labak....?RFT-alnico, Eminence -ferrite. Ok butu 100dB jutiba.

----------


## ddff

> Par Qts un akustiskajiem noformējumiem, jēdzīgākais, ko esmu atradis ir rakstiņš: http://www.sat-infa.net/forum/index.php ... =174&st=20
> Tur teikts, ka pareizāk būtu skatīties, cik liels ir Fs/Qts dalījums.
> Ja Fs/Qts sanāk lielāks par 30 un mazāks par 50, skaļrunis ir piemērots atvērtam noformējumam
> Ja Fs/Qts no 50 līdz 85- slēgtā kaste
> Ja Fs/Qts no 85 līdz 105- fāzinventors
> Ja Fs/Qts lielāks par 105- bandpass


 Izlasiiju rakstinju un tur ir daudz savaadiibu, tai skaitaa piemineetais Fs/Qts. Tikapat mieriigi var pielietot papildus koeficientus, kaa kvadraatsakne no atejas durvju laukuma vai shodienas datuma visu skaitlju summa. Aatrumaa ieklabinot dazhus eksemplaarus Speaker Shopaa neguvu apstiprinaajumu metodes pareiziibai.

Ir tikai VIENS veids uzzinaat vai skalrunis buus deriigs daraamajam darbam - kastes simulaacija atbilstoshaa softaa. Saakumaa atlasam pretendentus- kaut peec Fs, un tad simuleejam kasti.


ddff, ir sho to uzbuuveejis

----------


## kaspich

tad, kad izmantoja shos OB, bija 'nedaudz' cita situaacija:
1. un buutiskaakais - PILNIIGI cits fonogrammu [pievadiitaa signaala] spektrs. taja bija NESALIIDZINAAMI mazaak zemo tonju, 20..40hz bija vispaar hvz kam [jo vecie radioapraides standarti neparedzeeja shaadu F paarraidi, arii vinilam bija nopietnas probleemas ilgu laiku]
2. tika izmantoti citi instrumenti, bija cita 'mode'
3. nebija ar ko saliidzinaat -tas bija krutaakais, kas bija

nu, nevar saliidiznaat/slaveet [musdienaas] skaljruni, kuram Xlin/Xmax=0.X mm, Fs 50Hz un uz augshu, THD iet 1+%, tad kaut ko piemudriijam [kaadu ruporu] ar PILNIIGI skjibaam faazesem +GD, uztaisam filtru no elektroliitiem, un nosaucam to par MONSTRU..

kadam shim mosktram ir directivity?
midbasa joslaa - OB, peec tam - sashaurinaats tars, tad atkal mazs ruporinjsh augsjaam..
da tur AFR nevienmeeriiba pat joslaa 50..15000hz buus virs 20db, faazes - -simtiem graadu skjiibas, THD 3..10% vietaam.. audiofiilu risinaajums? protams  :: 


veel par OB.
paskatam MBL. ko vinji panaak?
360 graadu virziendarbiibu VISAA diapazonaa. vienmeeriigu like PUNKTVEIDA izstarotaaja diagrammu. tas nozimee - papildus daudz agrino atstarojumu, ausiim/smadzeneem patiik.
JAmo [903, 909, skjiet]:
2 gab. 15'' + midrange ar atveertu aizmuguri. atkal  gandriiz visa spektraa - 360 graadi [jaa, aizmugure - pretfaazee]
paskatam linkwitz webu: pat tw tiek likts otrs tw, lai panaaktu plashu diagrammu. 

sheit? sheit pat nav egle. sheit ir palma, ar kaajaam uz augshu apgaazta..  ::  kaa tas skan? varbuut - interesanti/savaadi/nedzirdeeti, bet katraa zinjaa - ne objektiivi/patiesi/skaidri/prognozeejami/tembraali tiiri/lokalizeeti/struktureeti..

luuk, SPECIAALISTS. kursh SAPROT, ko buuvee, KAAPEEC buuvee:
http://linkwitzlab.com/

luuk, MBL bilde:
http://www.devicedaily.com/misc/mbl-101 ... onder.html

luuk, Jamo 909:
http://www.vassiliev.co.uk/Jamo/jamo909-1.jpg

----------


## tornislv

Es te autodidaktiski palasos šo te puisi šobrīd:

http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/Diy_Loudsp ... ojects.htm

man rodas sajūta, ka puisis apmēram zin, ko dara  ::

----------


## jankus

> paaris gadus apaklj viens vecs 15'' kinap patraapiijaas, neatceros kautkaads 2A-numuru neatceros, da vinjam tak gandriiz visaa izmantojamaa diapazonaa summaarais thd uz 1w paarsniedza 0,8%. Tas tachu ir vaajpraats. Ja videejaam hifi kasteem tas svaartaas 0,1-0,3%, bet hi-endam vispaar buutu jaabuut zem 0,1 ...


 Piecpadsmit collīgs 2A būs bijis 2A-12 vai 2A-9. Visticamāk jau 2A-9. Starp citu, cik esmu dzirdējis par 2A-9 - varētu būt ideāls kandidāts OB. Gribētu kādu reizi dabūt paklausīties, kas tur varētu tajā būt tāds, ka par tādu pāri spekulants, kurš šos skaļruņus http://www.ss.lv iepērk pa daždesmit latiem, cenšas tos nopārdod ebayā par USD1100. Kad meklēju basiniekus, RFT kaudzi sapirkos, pāris pusplēstus 2A-12 arī, bet 2A-9 neviens, diemžēl, nepiedāvāja..
Vai sanāca paklausīties?

----------


## kaspich

> paaris gadus apaklj viens vecs 15'' kinap patraapiijaas, neatceros kautkaads 2A-numuru neatceros, da vinjam tak gandriiz visaa izmantojamaa diapazonaa summaarais thd uz 1w paarsniedza 0,8%. Tas tachu ir vaajpraats. Ja videejaam hifi kasteem tas svaartaas 0,1-0,3%, bet hi-endam vispaar buutu jaabuut zem 0,1 ...
> 
> 
>  Piecpadsmit collīgs 2A būs bijis 2A-12 vai 2A-9. Visticamāk jau 2A-9. Starp citu, cik esmu dzirdējis par 2A-9 - varētu būt ideāls kandidāts OB. Gribētu kādu reizi dabūt paklausīties, kas tur varētu tajā būt tāds, ka par tādu pāri spekulants, kurš šos skaļruņus http://www.ss.lv iepērk pa daždesmit latiem, cenšas tos nopārdod ebayā par USD1100. Kad meklēju basiniekus, RFT kaudzi sapirkos, pāris pusplēstus 2A-12 arī, bet 2A-9 neviens, diemžēl, nepiedāvāja..
> Vai sanāca paklausīties?


  ::  sanaaca  :: 

man bija tas gods redzeet testeetaaju sejas izteiksmes pirms un peec testiesm  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kaspich

Arnis ljaava ieposteet  :: 

nu, vinja [kaa tehniski izgliitota inzheniera] sejaa peec testiem bija tik plats smaids, ka.. it kaa vinjsh 9mil loterijaa buutu vinneejis.
savukaart, 2A iipasnieks ienaaca nodurtu galvu un saka runaat, ka.. ka shie jamet aaraa, un jaadabuu citi..

taapeec, ja tieshaam vajag tos 2A, moska no choma pa leeto var dabuut [ja nav izmetis]..

OB ir veel viena nianse: oldskool skaljrunji NEDER, jo tiem ir MAZS Xlin/Xmax.
sen atpakalj tachu taisiija iisas spoliites [deelj taa, ka nevajadzeeja mociit 20hz, u.t.t., skatam monolgu augstaak]. savukaart, OB vajag LIELU gaajienu [jo taa jau dalja energjijas sanak tikia gaisu dzenaajot]..

p.s. taas augstaas juutiibas nekaadi neiet kopaa ar lieliem Xmax.. vel viena pretruna/probleema..
manupraat, konceptuaali vispaar ir jaasaprot - ja grib level, tad subu: CE [ok, skaljruni pret zemi, lai mazaak kaadu staavvilnju], un virs 150hz tos OB mociit..

----------


## walwal

oldskool skaljrunji NEDER- bet kadi der  ::   ja runasim par 15". konkreet

----------


## arnis

> oldskool skaljrunji NEDER- bet kadi der   ja runasim par 15". konkreet


 eminencei ir delta 15lf vai kautkas taads( fs-41, qts- 0,58 x-max 4,8mm , nevis 1-2-3mm ...)

----------


## ddff

> oldskool skaljrunji NEDER- bet kadi der   ja runasim par 15". konkreet


 Paskaties ko lieto basgitaaru kabinetos- tur visi ir ar labu Fs, mazu mms, gandriiz nekaadu Vas- tiesa gan, arii mazas jaudas un iiss x-max. Tas noziimee, ka atveertajaa variantaa buus zema lietderiiba.

Razhotaaji- Celestion, Eminence, hz kaadus Ashdown un SWR lieto...

ddff

----------


## kaspich

> oldskool skaljrunji NEDER- bet kadi der   ja runasim par 15". konkreet
> 
> 
>  Paskaties ko lieto basgitaaru kabinetos- tur visi ir ar labu Fs, mazu mms, gandriiz nekaadu Vas- tiesa gan, arii mazas jaudas un iiss x-max. Tas noziimee, ka atveertajaa variantaa buus zema lietderiiba.
> 
> Razhotaaji- Celestion, Eminence, hz kaadus Ashdown un SWR lieto...
> 
> ddff


 pag, mazs mms un mazs vas neiet kopaa, un veel ar zemu fs neiet kopaa 3kaarshi :P

----------


## arnis

DDFF kopaa ar Guguci shonakt piipee ?   ::   ::   :: 
DDFF kasa baardu  ::   ::   ::

----------


## walwal

Haahaahaa! Laba kompanija jums seit.  ::   Kadreiz ka bus vairak laik varbut atnaksu velreiz, kas to zin. Labu nakti!

----------


## ddff

> pag, mazs mms un mazs vas neiet kopaa, un veel ar zemu fs neiet kopaa 3kaarshi :P


 Nu jopt - vai tad nesaprati domu? Neveikli uzrakstiiju, bet domaaju, ka optimaalaa visu 3 parametru attieciiba buus kaa reizi shaada pielietojuma skalruniem. 

ddff, vakar drusku alkonauteeja

----------


## arnis

Turpinot teemu par OB un 2A-9 2A-12 piemeerotiibu freeair risinaajumiem. 
Sheit konkreeti piemineetaa testeetaaja 2 exemplaari, abi vizuaali OK, nu, idejiski, piemeeram, tiek paardots ss.lv kaa PAARIS  ::  
Sheit afl liiknes abiem driveriem, ~80L kastee ar portu ~ 30Hz ja pareizi atceros . idejiski, ja tas driveris buutu domaats prieksh OB, tad tur vajadzeetu buut diezgan OK kaapumam zemajaa galaa attieciibaa pret paareejo diapazonu
AFL -driveris numur1

driveris nr2


Sheit buus summaarais kroplju procents uz 1w
driveris 1 


driveris 2


Te ir "LABAAKAA" exemplaara Nr1 variants 80L sleegtaa kastee
 . cerams ka openbaflistiem ir skaidrs, ka OB variantaa pie korekta front panelja izmeera zemajaa galaa buus veel makjeniit lielaaks kritums .... 
Nu, vai kaadam ir interese, lai es pakomenteetu ko redzu tajaas liiknees ??  ::   ::   :: 
PS- lai buutu skaidriiba --- -20dB levelis, pienjemu, buus kaadi 96dB ..... nu tad cik buus veel -10dB .....

----------


## jankus

> Turpinot teemu par OB un 2A-9 2A-12 piemeerotiibu freeair risinaajumiem. 
> Sheit konkreeti piemineetaa testeetaaja 2 exemplaari, abi vizuaali OK, nu, idejiski, piemeeram, tiek paardots ss.lv kaa PAARIS  
> Sheit afl liiknes abiem driveriem, ~80L kastee ar portu ~ 30Hz ja pareizi atceros . idejiski, ja tas driveris buutu domaats prieksh OB, tad tur vajadzeetu buut diezgan OK kaapumam zemajaa galaa attieciibaa pret paareejo diapazonu


 Hmz, ļoti interesanti. Nebiju cerējis, ka Tu būsi saglabājis AFL.
Nez cik lielu lomu iekš AFL spēlē tas, ka ir priekš tā skaļruņa salīdzinoši maza kaste? Nez pa cik paceltos apakšējā daļa, ja ieliktu, piemēram, bezgalīgā ekrānā (infinite baffle)?
Njā, nesaprotu tos cilvēkus, kas krievu forumos lielās par to "kak otļično u njih rabotajet 2A9/12 v otkritom jashike".  :: 
Nez cik daudz to varētu labot smagi galdniecības darbi tādi kā onkena vai rupora taisīšana..? 
Nu īstenībā ko nu daudz tur spriedelēt- sienā tur man jau viens kandidāts ir un vēl vieniem onkeniem tuvākajā diezin vai nobriedīšu.  ::  Tikai tā aiz sportiskas intereses..  ::

----------


## arnis

nu, ja palielinaatu kasti x2 - domaaju, kaadaa 1/2 oktaavaa kaadi 2-3dB paceltos, bet shaubos, ka vairaak 
pret bezgaliigu ekraanu --- rezultaatiem buutu jaabuut veel beediigaakiem ... jo taadaa gadiijumaa, Q *buutu* jaabuut augstam. nevaru saprast, ja OB driveriem, tur tjipa Q buutu 0,7-0,9, kritums visaa basa/ midbasa joslaa tik konstanti liels .... 
Vai Tu, Jankus, esi kautkur redzeejis 2a-9/ 2a-12 ts parametrus ? man kautkur vienaa graamataa bija jaabuut , bet nezinu kur taa tagad iepichkaata, jaameklee ...
Redzi Jankus, kur ir probleema --- runaat var daudzko. Cik no audiofiiliem maajaas ir meermikjis ar softu ??? cik no tiem ir panjeemushi to rokaa un kautko meeriijushi ??? Kaa jau te Einaars ar Kasparu teica, tas ir vizuaals projekts, un taads tas ir jaauztver. Tas ir kaa maakslas darbs, uz ko skatiities, var patikt, var nepatikt, var buut interesants/ skaists, bet vai pareizs ---  ::

----------


## kaspich

es domaaju: jaapiesleedz kaada lampa [ja nav radiolampas, var fonaa vnk kaadu kveeelspuldzi iesleegt], jaapanjem viins [deres jebkaads, ka tik % ir], un jaaklausaas. aa, vel vadu vajadzees. ja nav pa 50 LVL/m, tad var njemt leetos, un uzcept mikrovolnovkaa.
un vispaar - skaljrunji ir jaaklausaas, nevis jaameera. :P


visiem vecajiem oldskooliem tak bija mazi Qts.. vinji tajaa laikaa bija paredzeeti lampiniekiem - kopaa ar tiem [lielu Rout] kopeejais Qts uzkaapa pusliidz ok.
OB vispaar ir kritums -6db/oct ko frekvences X, kur saakas akustiskais iisais [un uz leju].
OB gadiijumaa deelj taa iisaa vispar vajag lielu gaajienu, jaudu, kpd ir/buus NIECIIGS. 


es vakar ieliku linku. Jani - vot HU paskatiijies. 

veel preciizak:
http://linkwitzlab.com/x-models.htm#cir ... n%20baffle

----------


## jankus

> nu, ja palielinaatu kasti x2 - domaaju, kaadaa 1/2 oktaavaa kaadi 2-3dB paceltos, bet shaubos, ka vairaak 
> pret bezgaliigu ekraanu --- rezultaatiem buutu jaabuut veel beediigaakiem ... jo taadaa gadiijumaa, Q *buutu* jaabuut augstam. nevaru saprast, ja OB driveriem, tur tjipa Q buutu 0,7-0,9, kritums visaa basa/ midbasa joslaa tik konstanti liels .... 
> Vai Tu, Jankus, esi kautkur redzeejis 2a-9/ 2a-12 ts parametrus ? man kautkur vienaa graamataa bija jaabuut , bet nezinu kur taa tagad iepichkaata, jaameklee ...
> Redzi Jankus, kur ir probleema --- runaat var daudzko. Cik no audiofiiliem maajaas ir meermikjis ar softu ??? cik no tiem ir panjeemushi to rokaa un kautko meeriijushi ??? Kaa jau te Einaars ar Kasparu teica, tas ir vizuaals projekts, un taads tas ir jaauztver. Tas ir kaa maakslas darbs, uz ko skatiities, var patikt, var nepatikt, var buut interesants/ skaists, bet vai pareizs ---


 Kaut kādi parametri man ir. Protams, ne jau AFL. Uzrakstīšu PM!
Man gan gribas cerēt, ka viņam gan jau ir mēraparatūra un gan jau mēra. Pat man ir un esmu mērījis, kaut arī pats esmu tikai iesācējs. Sākumā aizņemta, nupat kā pasūtīju pats savu.. Nu, protams, nav jau mikrofons par simtiem un tūkstošiem, bet kaut ko saprast jau var.  ::

----------


## kaspich

starp citu, nav nekaadas vajadziibas peec mic par simtiem/tuukstoshiem.

AFR meeriijumiem der, piemeeram:
http://www.e-doma.lv/products/lv/280/49 ... 05039.html

20..5000hz AFR atbilst +/-1db

----------


## arnis

ir jau veel arii citi aspekti -- maajaas jau tas basa levels deelj istabas kompresijas paceljas .... 
izskataas, ka tas konkreetais ir bijis 2a-12 jo speelee vismaz oktaavu virs 1K

----------


## arnis

> Man gan gribas cerēt, ka viņam gan jau ir mēraparatūra un gan jau mēra


 es gan shaubos. tie kas meera, tie kaa likums ieliek kaadu liikni, lai uuseriem kas nedzird to kasti, buutu kaada skaidriiba, kas tur notiekaas. taatad 2 varianti 
1. nemeera
2. nomeeriitais ir tik suudiigs ka nav jeegas raadiit ...

----------


## kaspich

peec manas saprashanas muusdienu prasiibas pieprasiitu modificet taadu OB konceptu.

1. subs CE [ja nu FI neder], ja nu kaads dzird starpiibu - lai tas skaljrunis skataas debesiis/uz zemi
2. taads OB nav ega korekts, jo rear izstaro pretfaazee. gribaas super izstarotaaju? liekam skaljruni horizontaali, CE, pretii tam - sleegts rupors ar tievo galu pret difuzora centru [sore par tupo aprakstu - tb, buuveejam akustiko leecu].

luuk, shaads variants [manaa izpratnee] jau buutu kas interesantaaks..

----------


## arnis

labi, a par to ka shaads paaris tiek pasniegts kaa hiends, nevienam nekas nav sakaams ?? arii par afl variaacijaam un thd neatbilstiibaam ne hifi/hiend ? 
vai shaadus var ebajaa aarzemniekiem ieprezenteet pa 1100USD ?

----------


## tornislv

Katrai mantai ir tāda cena, par kādu pircējs to ir ar mieru nopirkt. Es, piemēram nesaprotu, kāpēc vācieši kā traki pērk 70to gadu SANSUI, ja par tiem Ntajiem tūkst EUR var jaunu HighEndu nopirkt? Un, protams, es tos skaļruņus nepirktu par tādu naudu, bet es jau esmu lajs, es košeru nesaprotu!  ::

----------


## kaspich

nu, kaut vai kaut kaa shaadi..

----------


## jankus

> labi, a par to ka shaads paaris tiek pasniegts kaa hiends, nevienam nekas nav sakaams ?? arii par afl variaacijaam un thd neatbilstiibaam ne hifi/hiend ? 
> vai shaadus var ebajaa aarzemniekiem ieprezenteet pa 1100USD ?


 Esmu dzirdējis arī, ka daļa ārzemnieku 2A pērk lielākoties grozu un magnētu dēļ- pārmagnetizē, uzliek jaunu difuzoru un ir haiends.  :: 
Tad tādi korejieši ( nezinu vai arī japāņi) uz tādiem ir vai traki. Vai nu savā laikā Kinap viņiem bijusi kulta prece..?

----------


## arnis

nu, kazahstaana / uzbekistaana tak laikam ir tuvaak korejai nekaa ljenjingrada  ::

----------


## kaspich

izzaagjeet vnk plaaksni, iemets tas viduu skaljruni ir vienkaarshaak kaa rekjinaat kastes, kur nu vel FI.
panjemt vecu suudu no pagraba - eksotika.
paskat, kaads lohs ebay nosoliija reaalu pikji - tad ja veertiga manta.
re ku smuka taure! kaa zaigo gaismaa..
cilveeku stulbums ir bezgaligs un masveidiigs.
hiendistu klausiishanas neprasa ne zinaashans, ne pieredzi. tikai vinju ausis. un tas po, ka vinji ne dzird, ne saprot, kas buutu jaadzird. vinji gudri runaa dumumu, tuseejaas, jutaas speci :P

----------


## Zigis

walwal, tie Onkeni uz 4A32 fotogalerijā arī ir tavi? Kā skanēja?

----------


## jankus

> walwal, tie Onkeni uz 4A32 fotogalerijā arī ir tavi? Kā skanēja?


 Zigi, ja Tu runā par to Onkenu, kuru es domāju, tas, visticamāk ir +/- klasiskais Petit onkens, tikai nedaudz izmainītas proporcijas.
Petit onkenu uz 4A-32 var atnākt paklausīties ciemos pie manis, tikai ir jāpaņem līdz 4A-32Y4, jo pašam skaļruņu vairs nav. Meklēju, bet neviens no pakaļas nemet.  ::

----------


## kaspich

manam 1. disenju komplektam bija 4gab. 4a32 uz kanaalu. tas bija pirms gandriiz 20 gadiem un shodien veel ar taadiem suu^&% chikaaties.. var tikai audiofiili..  ::

----------


## jankus

> manam 1. disenju komplektam bija 4gab. 4a32 uz kanaalu. tas bija pirms gandriiz 20 gadiem un shodien veel ar taadiem suu^&% chikaaties.. var tikai audiofiili..


 4A-32 ir ļoti daudz un dažādi. Sākot ar kaut kādiem Samarkandas, kas tik tiešām ir suu^&% (personīgi pārbaudīts), beidzot ar Lomo 4A-32Y4, kas tajās onkena kastēs pat basa ziņā, salika maniem vecajiem, bet mīļajiem JBL L110 vienos vārtos (imho).  ::  Ja Tev no tā diseņu komplekta ir pāri palikušies tieši Y4, labprāt nopirktu vai iemainītu.  ::

----------


## kaspich

> manam 1. disenju komplektam bija 4gab. 4a32 uz kanaalu. tas bija pirms gandriiz 20 gadiem un shodien veel ar taadiem suu^&% chikaaties.. var tikai audiofiili.. 
> 
> 
>  4A-32 ir ļoti daudz un dažādi. Sākot ar kaut kādiem Samarkandas, kas tik tiešām ir suu^&% (personīgi pārbaudīts), beidzot ar 4A-32Y4, kas tajās onkena kastēs pat basa ziņā, salika maniem vecajiem, bet mīļajiem JBL L110 vienos vārtos (imho).  Ja Tev no tā diseņu komplekta ir pāri palikušies tieši Y4, labprāt nopirktu vai iemainītu.


 nee, nav palikushi paari  :: 

nu, ok, es neoponeeshu. nav veerts. jautajums tikai - ar kadiem skaljrunjiem Tu esi saliidzinaajis? tb, kas ir reference?
man peec s90  tie 4a32 arii likaas wow. un peec tam 15'' Peeterburgas paltjoslinieki vispaar ofigetj..  ::

----------


## jankus

> nu, ok, es neoponeeshu. nav veerts. jautajums tikai - ar kadiem skaljrunjiem Tu esi saliidzinaajis? tb, kas ir reference?
> man peec s90  tie 4a32 arii likaas wow. un peec tam 15'' Peeterburgas paltjoslinieki vispaar ofigetj..


 Toreiz pie 4A-32 onkenos biju pieslēdzis divtaktīgo lampinieku uz EL34 (triode), CD atskaņotājs Marantz 6000 OSE KI Signature. Otra sistēma JBL L110 + Exposure 2010 amp + Marantz 63SE CD. 
Nē, nu pārspīlēju sakot vienos vārtos, bet nu 4A-32Y4 man patikās kā skan. Cits disks labāk, cits sliktāk, bet kopumā labi.  ::  Protams, viss subjektīvi..

----------


## walwal

Zigis:
Ja, tas ir bildes no mana onkena, tas bija 2005 gada saakuma. Aprekinats uz 4a32.
Man loti patik. Sakuma 4a32 ar dubulte ferrit velak mainiju pret alnico. Alnico variants ir daudz labaks. Onken ar 4a32(mod.)+Fostex T825 patik man ta, ka sagribejas klausities original Petit Onken ar Altec 414-8b. Mekleju vinus vairak ka gadu, bet tomer izdevas nopirkt. Velak saku domat par Monster.  Altec 414-8b tik pardots draugam kas uzbuvej Petit Onken. Esmu klausijes, skana reizos labak protams.
Esmu dzirdes ari ka spele lielais Onkens, Tas variants ko es klausijos man nepatik. Onkens bija nepareiz uzbuvets.
Domaju ka apmeram pec 2-3 menesim iznaks klausit veel vien lielo onken(patreiz buve) kur videjos speles GPA 399+ Le Cleac'h 400Hz horn. Pikstulus vel nezinu.

----------


## kaspich

shii, laikam, ir vieniigaa vieta, kur kaads audiofiils panjeemis rokaa meermikrofonu:

http://www.hifiwigwam.com/showthread.ph ... ons/page10

secinaajumi katra pasha zinjaa  ::

----------


## arnis

Jankus ---
L110 kastes JBL driveris --- 10'' - Fs -25Hz Qts 0,17 Vas - 112L, Mms- 50 grami X-max 6mm + 75W, references juutiiba 91,9dB 
Tas ir ideaals taa laika driveris zemajam galam homes kasteem. Izmantojams tikai kastees ar portu .
Savukaart tavs 4a32 Fs- ~ 43-45, Qts ~0,45-0,6 .. vas 110-150 ... peec liikneem shkjiet bija ~ 96dB . 
Jankus --- tu padomaa, kaadu sviestu tu te pateici 



> pat basa ziņā, salika maniem vecajiem, bet mīļajiem JBL L110 vienos vārtos


 Tu saliidzini maajas 10'' wooferi, kas adapteets 3 joslu sisteemaa,  ar pro gala 12'' platjoslu --- kaa vispaar kautko taadu var saliidzinaat, un cereet, ka rezultaats buus savaadaaks ? 
Turklaat varu pateikt, ka diapazonaa 20-40Hz *( taa ir VESELA OKTĀVA )* viennoziimiigi JBL kaste buus tam 4A32 priekshaa ( gan tesiena, gan kroplju zinjaa ) .... bet to jau tu laikam nepiefikseeji ....

----------


## jankus

> Jankus ---
> L110 kastes JBL driveris --- 10'' - Fs -25Hz Qts 0,17 Vas - 112L, Mms- 50 grami X-max 6mm + 75W, references juutiiba 91,9dB 
> Tas ir ideaals taa laika driveris zemajam galam homes kasteem. Izmantojams tikai kastees ar portu .
> Savukaart tavs 4a32 Fs- ~ 43-45, Qts ~0,45-0,6 .. vas 110-150 ... peec liikneem shkjiet bija ~ 96dB . 
> Jankus --- tu padomaa, kaadu sviestu tu te pateici 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sveiks!
Nu nākamajā postā gan bišķiņ biju pielabojis, ka nedaudz pārspīlēju. Jā, tā skaņa ir grūti salīdzināma, bet nu katrā ziņā tādu basu no 4A-32 nebiju gaidījis. 
Kas attiecas uz tiem 20 herciem- tajā mūzikā, kuru klausījāmies, maz kas ir no tik zemām frekvencēm. Kad būšu atkal ticis pie mērmikrofona, prikola pēc varēšu pa jaunam savus JBLus nomērīt. Pēc atmiņas JBLiem- 60Hz jā, 50Hz arī skan, no 50Hz liels kritums, griežot uz ģeneratora. (pēc spravočņika 60-18000Hz pie +/-3dB)
Onkenos, nu, protams, zem kādiem 60Hz nekas nav, bet tas bass ir tāds ļoti apjomīgs.

----------


## arnis

nu tu saliidzini 2 dazhaadus kalibrus, tas ir jaasaprot ... Turklaat par tiem 60Hz --- nu driverim itkaa *ir* potenciaals speeleet ar kaartu zemaak. 
JBL izskataas ir zoliidu driveri ar palielu Vas un extra zemu Q , iemetis saliidzinoshi mazaa kastee , tad nav briinums, ka tur nekas praatiigs nenaak aaraa  ::

----------


## jankus

> JBL izskataas ir zoliidu driveri ar palielu Vas un extra zemu Q , iemetis saliidzinoshi mazaa kastee , tad nav briinums, ka tur nekas praatiigs nenaak aaraa


 Hmz, Tu pasviedi nupat kā man ļooti labu ideju. Tās kastes man viņiem ir tādas diezgan paplukušas, biju domājis, kad nobriedīšu, iedošu rada gabalam nedaudz "uzfrišināt". Tagad, atceroties rakstu, kur kāds bija taisījis jaunas kastes priekš L100 http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/JBL_L100_08.htm sāku domāt, ka varbūt vajadzētu mēģināt ar laiku nobriest man arī kaut kam līdzīgam.  ::

----------


## arnis

peetot linku ---
aj, nee, zini, paardomaaju to rakstiit ...manis peec troels gravesens var taisiit ne tikai 80cm trubas, lai novaaktu +1,5dB uz 80Hz ( Q ~ 4 ) , bet arii 2-3 metriigas trubas ... OK, var apbriinot un cieniit cilveeku, ka vinjsh kautko dara ( arii, ja tos visus meeriijumus kas vinja lapaa doti ) , ir vinjsh izveicis personiigi ) , bet kautkas vinja darbiibaas arii nav iisti ok ....
Turklaat, pie TIK zema Qts kaa ir tavam konkreetajam driverim, taads piikjis deelj Qts nevar buut. gravesena gadiijumaa visvienkaarshaak buutu bijis jbl kastee iepichkaat vairaak kokvilnas un probleema atrisinaatos, bet vinjsh izveeleejaas taisiit kasti ar 80cm garu trubu, kas rezonee oktaavu zem drivera Fs ...nee, nu ... katram savs .... laikam ...

----------


## jankus

> peetot linku ---
> aj, nee, zini, paardomaaju to rakstiit ...manis peec troels gravesens var taisiit ne tikai 80cm trubas, lai novaaktu +1,5dB uz 80Hz ( Q ~ 4 ) , bet arii 2-3 metriigas trubas ... OK, var apbriinot un cieniit cilveeku, ka vinjsh kautko dara ( arii, ja tos visus meeriijumus kas vinja lapaa doti ) , ir vinjsh izveicis personiigi ) , bet kautkas vinja darbiibaas arii nav iisti ok ....
> Turklaat, pie TIK zema Qts kaa ir tavam konkreetajam driverim, taads piikjis deelj Qts nevar buut. gravesena gadiijumaa visvienkaarshaak buutu bijis jbl kastee iepichkaat vairaak kokvilnas un probleema atrisinaatos, bet vinjsh izveeleejaas taisiit kasti ar 80cm garu trubu, kas rezonee oktaavu zem drivera Fs ...nee, nu ... katram savs .... laikam ...


 Tur gan viņš ir mocījis L100. Tām ir cits basinieks, laikam 12". Tā kā nospiest, ja kādreiz saņemšos taisīt pats savas kastes, nekas nesanāks.. Tā kā šis raksts priekš manīm- tikai un  vienīgi vairāk iedvesmai..

----------

